# NEBS sanctioned BBQ Contest - Grillin On The Bay



## BrooklynQ (Feb 8, 2006)

One day, NEBS (New England BBQ Society) sanctioned grilling contest - March 25, 2006, Sheepshead Bay Brooklyn to benefit the St. Mark Sport's Association. The event is being sponsored by Paul Kirk's RUB restaurant. 

St. Mark Sports Program is a non-sectarian -- non-denominational -- non-profit community based organization that provides boy and girls ages 5 to 16 with the opportunity to play organized basketball, be cheer leaders or to compete in swim teams. We also host a Special Olympics basketball team. 

This is the first BBQ contest held in NYC history! Results of this contest will be included in calculations for the NEBS team of the year. 

Entrance fee is $100. For that you get to cook in all categories. If you want to only compete in one individual category its $75. $25 to compete in the dessert only category. You must cook in every category except dessert to qualify for grand and reserve champion. 

Of the entrance fee, 50% will go to the sports program and 50% will go to the prize pool. 

Categories: 

Chicken Wings - whole or segments - KCBS rules for garnish and presentation. 

Fish - Whole, steak or filet. No shellfish or crustaceans. Stuffing allowed. Stuffing to be composed of grain, dairy, vegetable and/or fruits. No additional meat, fish or poulty allowed. - KCBS rules for garnish and presentation. 

Pork: Ribs, loin, chop or tenderloin. Bone in or out - chef's choice. Stuffing allowed. Stuffing to be composed of grain, dairy, vegetable and/or fruits. No additional meat, fish, shellfish, crustaceans or poultry allowed. - KCBS rules for garnish and presentation. 

Chef's choice - anything but an item that would qualify for the proceeding categories. No Desserts. No garnish rules, except if used, must be edible. Must be presented in 6 separate and identifiable pieces. Must fit into a standard container. No side containers. ie: sauce or dipping sauce. 

Dessert - Chef's choice. Must be enough to feed 6 judges. Must be home made, not store bought. 

For information go to http://www.stmarksports.org and click on Grillin On The Bay or Special Events.


----------



## BrooklynQ (Feb 15, 2006)

The teams are signing on, now we're looking for judges. 

If anyone is interested send an email to grillin@stmarksports.org. We'd like to have all certified judges so KCBS and MIM judges get preference. 

Please read over the categories carefully. If you are not willing or unable to judge in all categories, please do not respond.  Thanks!

Email to grillin@stmarksports.org


----------



## BrooklynQ (Mar 23, 2006)

Just an update...

We want to thank all for signing up as competitors for Grillin’ on the Bay – NYC’s first sanctioned BBQ contest. Thanks to all of our teams  we now have 14 teams competing in a first year event! This is outstanding. We only conceived of this contest during the first week of February and now not only is Grillin’ on the Bay sanctioned by the New England BBQ Society, but has been proclaimed NYC’s official BBQ contest by Brooklyn Borough President Marty Markowitz.

In no particular order except the pile of papers on my desk, the teams as of this writing are:

□        Sir Sauce A lot

□        Purple Turtle Catering

□        Cockeye BBQ

□        Smokey Mike’s Brooklyn BBQ

□        Beer Belly Porkers

□        Smokin Dave’s Tailgate Party

□        Big Island BBQ

□        BBQ Brethren/Brothers in Smoke

□        Righteous Urban BBQ

□        Front Street Smoke House

□        Water Front Ale House

□        South Shore Smokers

□        BS BBQ

□        Josh Ozerky BBQ

If you need more information go to htp://www.stmarksports.org or http://whitetrashbbq.blogspot.com for directions. 

Grillin on the Bay - NYC's first sanctioned BBQ contest.
Saturday March 25, 2006
Corner of Avenue Z and East 18th Steet
Gates open at 6:00 AM
Food turn-in begins at 12:00 Noon with Chicken Wings. Fish, Pork, Chef's Choice and Dessert in 45 minutes intervals after that.
Awards Ceremony at 4:00pm.

See you there!


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2006)

I competed in this event as the south shore smokers, it was just me and my 11 year old son. We placed 5th overall and it was my 1st competition ever.

Results: 


http://whitetrashbbq.blogspot.com/


----------



## BrooklynQ (Mar 31, 2006)

It was great seeing you there. Congratulations on your placing. You did a great job for your first event.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 31, 2006)

Congrats Steve, looks like you had a couple of professional joints to compete against.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 31, 2006)

Ditto Steve, Great job!  Bet your son had a blast as well!!   =D>


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 31, 2006)

Great job Steve! Are you doing the grill kings thing?


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Mar 31, 2006)

Ain't no better way to bond than that!
Way to go !  =D>  =D>  =D>


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Great job Steve! Are you doing the grill kings thing?



Thanks all, Yes i am doing the grill kings. I really had no intention of ever competing until this event came up. It was a fundraiser for a schools sports program and that is why i did it. We had so much fun that we are gonna try our hand at it again https://www.grillkings.com/Pages/Home.asp


----------

